# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HXCMAGMA V1.0.0.0 Released World's 1st Samsung Galaxy Express 2 G3815 & N9005 Unlock

## mohamed73

*HXCMAGMA V1.0.0.0 Released World's 1st Samsung Galaxy Express 2 G3815 & N9005 Unlock*     Please Welcome HXC MAGMA    *GPGIndustries Released Very 1st Ver of HXC MAGMA ( Beta ) As Promised. !!**30 Days Trial for ALL HXC Dongle Users.**HTC Phones updates will be Free for all HXC Dongle users.* *Users who posted "200" SuccessFull Reports will have "One Month" More "FREE" of HXC MAGMA.**In "One Month" of FREE "Trial" ALL HXC Dongle's User can earn Money from HXC MAGMA & Buy HXC MAGMA License Later.**HTC Updates are on the way.*   HXC Team Very Happy to Introduce you *HXCMagma V1.0.0.0 BETA* *Samsung Module*  *What's New & Hot*     World's 1st Added Samsung Galaxy Express 2  G3815
For :   Read Phone InfoDirect Unlock NewRemove LocksRemove Pattern LocksRemove PasswordRemove PinRemove Google Account(s)Set Factory DefaultWrite  Firmware    Added Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005
For:   Read Phone Info
Direct Unlock New
Remove Locks
Remove Pattern
Remove Password
Remove Pin
Remove Google Account(s)
Set Factory  Default
Write Firmware   Supported Models by HXC MAGMA Samsung Module list 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download Area 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Successfull Report: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  !! REVOLUTION IS JUST STARTED !!

----------


## younski

salut a toutes et a tous, j'ai un galaxy express 2 G-3815 que je souhaite décoder , connaissez-vous quelqu'un qui pourras m'aider s'il vous plait et merci infiniment

----------

